
Students, law prof want RIAA trial live and online - pg
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20090107-students-law-prof-want-riaa-trial-live-and-online.html
======
micks56
As a law student I would love for this to happen. Charles Nesson is a first
rate lawyer. We have studied several of his cases in law school so far.

It would be a good learning experience to see an experienced lawyer in action.
Sure beats reading hundreds of pages of trial transcripts. Reading a
transcript is not the same as seeing the play in person.

